# 1988 SCHWINN "Team Wheateis" Paramount Fiftieth Anniversary 58cm Road Bike



## 88 Paramount (Jul 4, 2008)

The bike is tri-color: crystal blue, icy white & stawberry.
WATERFORD frame.

WOLBER lettering on sides of fork with SCHWINN lettering on the front of the fork.
SCHWINN lettering on the seat stays.
Campagnolo & Shimano 600 components.

My seller got the bike at a garage sale, no help on history. 
It has "the Chief" (see photo page) painted on after manufacture.
Couldn't find a Serial Number. DEAL was stamped on the bottom bracket.

Michael Vaarden was "the Chief" of the '88 team. Was this bike his? Are any members of the '88 Team available who can confirm?
DEAL lettering is stamped on the bottom bracket. What does this mean?
Have you seen one like it anywhere? Please send me the link.
Need info on the tubular tires originally installed on the 88 Team Wheaties Fiftieth Anniversary bikes. Can anyone help?

Photo page: http://memphisbargainbicycles.com/para88.htm

Lew


----------



## walter branche (Jul 5, 2008)

*auction*

this might be a good bike for the copake bicycle auction, be sure and tell mike and seth fallon ,that i sent you there way.. these special bikes are starting to generate good money at the auction.. serious buyers from all over the world are there ,also there catalog is viewed on line by collectors from all over the world..good luck ,,walter branche,,also richard schwinn at waterford cycles might know some of the history ,to this bike..


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 5, 2008)

*Auction Info for Bicycles*

Thanks, Scott. Very helpful. Found the Copake website.
I do have a thread working on the Schwinn Heritage Collectors Forum
I have sent an e-mail to Richard Schwinn. Awaiting a reply which I will post FIY.
I plan on getting a Provenance Report ($50 available though the Waterford site).
--
Lew


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 7, 2008)

*'88 Team Wheaties Fiftieth Anniversary*

Thought this FORUM might want to see the latest from the PARAMOUNT FORUM:
Post subject: '88 Team Wheaties    

The Wheaties bikes were built under my direct supervision at PDG. While I usually pride myself in being able to recall all sorts of arcane trivia from the 1979-1993 Paramounts, I cannot completely explain "Deal" stamped on the B/B shell, though we often used phrases or nicknames in lieau of serial numbers on team frames. I can however try to put team production is perspective. 1988 was a very hectic year here. We were having a lot of problems with gold plating the forks for the 50th anniversary project. In addition, we were just starting up the the O/S project and had a heavy backlog of regular production frames. Concurrently we were remodeling the facility which included doubling the the size of our paint booth. Joe Bell did some of the paint jobs because we simply could not justify the time spent on each of these with the old booth. The paint scheme attracted a lot of attention and we had numerous inquiries from consumers about purchasing a replica, or buying the frame unpainted and having someone else paint them. I have internal correspondence wherein we decided not to offer such an option. Of course that wouldn't and probably didn't stop some consumers from buying a frame and having it refinished. Sorry I can't be of more help. 

Mon Jul 07, 2008 2:13 pm

Location: Memphis, TN
Post Reply: DEAL stamp mystery

Dave, your memories of "the good old days" were enjoyable reading. It's not surprising that singling out this bike from all the others in production at the time would not be particularly noteable. 
I did write to Richard Schwinn. Based on his reply I'll probably pay the $50 for a Provenance Report. There's could be info available in the production run material that you wouldn't have had access to then or now. 
Since "the Chief" was painted on after the frame was built, it's probably not something that would have been done on the "line". 
I think the PR might also help with info about the original tires. 
Thanks for taking the time. 
Still mystified about "DEAL" 
Did you see the photos? 
http://memphisbargainbicycles.com/para88.htm 
Oh, & the paint? Definitely a factory job. No one else could have done such superior craftsmanship. 
Lew


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 9, 2008)

*'88 Team Wheaties "the Chief" confirmed by Joe Bell*

On July 9, 2008, I got a call from Jerry (St. Louis). He called Joe Bell, who painted the Team Wheaties bikes, and confirmed the following:
1) After VOLKER DIEHL (the original '88 team leader) left the team, the bike was brought back to Joe who then painted "the Chief" on the chain stay. Michael Vaarten was "the Chief" replacing Volker Diehl.
2) DEAL stamped on the bottom bracket was a mis-spelling of DIEHL (Joe said he specifically remembers this). 
3) Orange color (not strawberry) was intended to match the Wheaties cereal box color.

Jerry pointed out that with WOLBER on the fork, tires were probably WOLBER as well as the original rims. This is yet to be confirmed. I had thought the WOLBER lettering indicated the maker of the fork.

According to Jerry, the lines running through the SCHWINN lettering prove this to be one of the 1988 team bikes. The 1989 lettering was a solid color. 

I am going to ask Joe Bell if he will confirm directly to me what he told Jerry.

If gold forks are the "gold" of the Fiftieth Anniversary bikes, then it looks like this frame is the "platinum" in more ways than one.

It is beginning to look like some of the original components were replaced (maybe scalped & sold separately) along the way. Perhaps I can get a chart of the original components from a Provenance Report. (Still waiting to hear from Richard Schwinn.) Jerry said if he had the bike he'd restore it so it seems worth the extra effort & expense to find out what the original components were.
Lew


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 11, 2008)

*CONFIRMED - the CHIEF'S '88 team bike*

_the CHIEF_
(Pendry script example in Italics).
On July 10, 2008, Joe Bell told me that he had used PENDRY script lettering.

"the CHIEF" lettering on chain stay (see attachment) in Pendry italic script identifies this as Michael Vaartens bike.

DEAL stamped on bottom bracket is a mis-spelling of DIEHL (confirmed)

Posted: http://memphisbargainbiycles.com/para88.htm


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 11, 2008)

*Richard Schwinn's response -the CHIEF'S '88 Team Bike*

Hi Lew,

The provenance will only confirm the frame serial number, production dates and basic model.  There may be a drawing if it's a custom.  

The Chief does refer to Michael, according to the team manager Mike Farrell.  The font is different than what we use when we decorate bikes.  It wouldn't surprise me if these bikes moved around as the season progressed.  Vaarten raced in Kirin events in Japan until early summer, so I'll bet they reallocated bikes when he joined the squad.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 11, 2008)

*Interested party wants to buy "the CHIEF'S bike*

As we all know, value is based on what a buyer is willing to pay In the case of this bike, I'm totally lost as to its one-of-a-kind value.

Just posted an e-mail from Richard Schwinn confirming Michael Vaarten was "the CHIEF". 
I'm also going to try to get direct confirmation from Mike Farrell.

Here's an excerpt from an e-mail exchange I've been having with someone who wants this bike:

An honest-to-God offer based on recognized facts doesn't upset me. Now, there's no doubt in my mind that another Team Bike in pristine condition would quality for a price at the top of the market, but it is ONE OF MANY TEAM MEMBERS' bikes although enviable to own one. 
There was only one CHIEFS bike. No collection would be complete without it & with it any such collection would have historic value.
Don't get me wrong! It isn't that I expect a ton of money for this bike, but I'm going to get the best price possible. 
You are the first, and so far, the only one to want to buy the bike. 
As to being the only one? Up to this point, I've made no attempts at finding any other buyers. 
The only way to be fair to everyone is to "go-to-market". Let the bidding begin!
Lew
Well, Guys, you've been a great help. I would appreciate some honest opinions you may have on value. I won't take them as "offers" if you if you do so.
I'm told that COPAKE won't be holding an auction until April 2009 so there's plenty of time. By next April, you may have helped me determine the Reserve Price to set at the auction & for that I will again "Thank You".
The PHOTO GALLERY/INFO PAGE has been updated:
http://memphisbargainbicycles.com/para88.htm


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 13, 2008)

*Original Components on "the CHIEF'S" bike?*

I was hoping a Provenance Report would confirm the components, but according to Richard Schwinn, it wouldn't. Does anybody have a clue I can follow up on?
Lew


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 15, 2008)

*Mike Farrell replies with MEMORIES of '88 Team*

Lew,I always enjoy talking about the past teams i have managed.The Schwinn Wheaties Team <88/89> had some of the best riders in the world.including Michele Vaarten,world champion in the kiren, Very exciting race to watch. Mike was also a great criterium rider which made him a great asset to the team overall, The bike you have was a costumed bike for mike .The nick name "The Chief" was given to him by his mates in Japan ,where Mike would spend 10 weeks every winter racing the Kerin circuit . Mike was a great motivator and adviser to his racing teammates. Doug Smith was the kid on the Wheaties Box. The brand manager picked Doug after looking at all the other men on the team. Doug was an accomplished rider in his own right, winning the us National road championships in 86. All team bikes were built up with full Durace. we would sell off the frames at the end of the year. so someone else most likely put those 600 components on it. Mike

Well, Guys, the final piece of the puzzle thanks to Mike Farrell. This means that there's no Team Bike out there with original components, Dura Ace or any other kind. As for "the CHIEF'S" bike, someone did a loving, expensive job with the components that are on it & I plan on keeping it that way. Let someone else "DuraAce" it after it's sold. 
Any offers?
Lew


----------



## 88 Paramount (Jul 29, 2008)

*How Many TEAM WHEATIES Bikes Were There?*

Regarding the number of Team Bikes:
At the end of the 88 racing season I talked to Mike Farrell and bought 2 team frames. They were Volker Diehl's bike frames but were never built. They were brand new. Jeff Archer at First Flight got mine when he bought my collection. My son's frame is an o/s and is stamped diel....note they still didn't get it right...followed by the number 88...and then stamped cf...maybe who brazed it. 
ol bob!

Thanks, Bob. You've shed more light. 
For me this has become like a quest for the Holy Grail. 
Proving the authenticity of "the Chief's" bike was my initial motive for coming to this Forum. That done, I came to see that an important part of Bicycle Americana was being lost. As I stated on my website page (para88.htm), I intend to maintain and, yes, expand it to the extent necessary of include as much info as I can gather about the Team bikes of whatever year.
Are you, or is anyone else, aware of any documentation that's been done to the extent shown on my Website?

http://memphisbargainbicycles.com/para88.htm

You have indicated a total of 3 frames you had. Will you please e-mail me full details on each? Any photos? Were there team names on them? 
I'm now going back to Mike Farrell & Joe Bell to see if I can find out how many Team frames there actually were for each year of each size. Do you know?
Rob is going to send me a photo of his Mr Deutchmark o/s '88 frame.
I would also like to incorporate input from the team members themselves, been hoping one or more might become aware of this activity & contact me or comment in this Forum. Can anyone help?


----------



## 88 Paramount (Nov 24, 2008)

*1988 & 1989 Team Wheaties (Coors Classic) Road Bikes*

New Team Wheaties bike photos & info posted, 2 new pages added about these bikes. 2 Volker Diehl's Dr Deutschmark bikes found:
http://memphisbargainbicycles.com/para2.htm
http://memphisbargainbicycles.com/para89.htm

The list of 88 & 89 Team Members has been updated, should now be complete & will help identify bike frames. There's also a photo of the 1988 Coors Classic poster.

Please e-mail me with contact info if you know of any other Team Wheaties bike owners or bike whereabouts so I can include them on my site.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Sep 28, 2016)

Do you still have the Wheaties bike?


----------

